# swga lease 2018



## bulldawg96 (Nov 25, 2017)

looking for deer lease in miller/early county area for 2018 hunting season for myself and my 2 sons.


----------



## gizmodawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Looking for there also.  Pm me if you find anything.   May try to start one.


----------



## joedublin (Jan 2, 2018)

*give me a call*

If you guys can find a spot for 2018-19 season, I would me possibly interested in going in with you on the lease. I'm an 84 yr.old Army vet with a 52 yr.old son and we've both deer hunted all our adult life. 35-812-7081. The area around Thomasville and Cairo is the home of some big ol' bucks !!!


----------

